# Advice on finding a part-time engineering job while in college



## samstudent (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello, 

My name is Sam. I posted a while ago about giving up my mechanical engineering major. I can gladly say that thing have shifted for better recently. I am a senior, studying mechanical engineering. I just finished a great internship in a company in Kansas City, where I learned so much. I am returning to college this fall in another city (Tulsa, Ok) and I was impressed to see how much I learned this summer. I want to find a new job, so I can get to know new concepts, machines and different fields. In my internship, I worked as Mechanical Engineer Intern where I would draw &amp; model parts in SolidWorks following engineering concepts, then follow those modifications with the manufacturing team. I had a great mentor, that taught me a lot of things. I am moving back to Tulsa, and I am not sure the best approach to find a new opportunity. I need a part-time/co-op job up to 20hr/week while I am taking classes in college. I was thinking of looking for companies involved in manufacturing, where they may need a Design Engineer. I have applied online to a few of them, but most of them are looking for full-time positions which is not what I am looking for right know. I did try to reach a couple friend who graduated, but none of them had any opportunity they knew of. 

1. Would it be a good approach to visit personally some of these companies and ask for the engineering department manager? (What would be good advice on this situation)

2. What other jobs, maybe non-engineering would add more to my experience. I was looking at some other manufacturing positions where I would learn to assemble and learn about materials, but I am not sure which one to apply for.  

Thank you for your advice!


----------

